# ART Gadget.



## TreeTopKid (Jan 11, 2009)

I've been thinking of buying an ART Spiderjack for quite some time now, but generally don't like parting with my hard earned until I've spoken to someone who actually owns or has used such an item.

I'm not adverse to hauling my ass up a rope but I'm not getting any younger, and the majority tree down here is Pine, and there have been instances of being in four such trees in a day, and body thrusting at my age seems a waste of energy if there is any easier option. I've noted in all the advertising that it says best used in conjunction with a friction saver which is fine but I would also like to know how much or if any easier at all than it is than rolling along with a Blake hitch. 

I'm really hoping for some good reviews but honesty is what I'm after before I let go of 500 green ones. 

Thanks!


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 11, 2009)

the spider jak is awsome,but id never use her in a pine tree!!!. there is no comparison to any barrel hitch. the jax's are all slack tenders and allow you to hand over hand over hand instead of thrusting one hump at a time. with a friction saver you dont need to be built like rambo to hand over hand.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Jan 11, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> the spider jak is awsome,but id never use her in a pine tree!!!.



I trust your opinion, so why have you got me so concerned?


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 11, 2009)

the pine sap will completely take the self tending abillity away and will just gum her up.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Jan 11, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> the pine sap will completely take the self tending abillity away and will just gum her up.



Thanks!


----------



## TreeTopKid (Jan 11, 2009)

..but OK for just the climb up?


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 11, 2009)

TreeTopKid said:


> ..but OK for just the climb up?


it will be fine if you dont get any pine pich on her. what are you doing with them pines ? pruning? i favor my jak fer crane work cause i like to burn down and it dont burn up like a tail or eye n eye. its also good fer going up cause it tends its slack, like being on belay. its also works good when its wet and rainy. its a great tool but just not when its exposed to sap.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Jan 11, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> it will be fine if you dont get any pine pich on her. what are you doing with them pines ? pruning? i favor my jak fer crane work cause i like to burn down and it dont burn up like a tail or eye n eye. its also good fer going up cause it tends its slack, like being on belay. its also works good when its wet and rainy. its a great tool but just not when its exposed to sap.



No not pruning! It tends to be just dead wood removal for aesthetic purposes, there's also still a lot of broken branches from Ike. That's the reason I want to get one now more than ever is because I seem to be forever pulling myself 80ft to get a branch thinner than my arm. I reckon it could save me enough energy to get another job in.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 11, 2009)

TreeTopKid said:


> No not pruning! It tends to be just dead wood removal for aesthetic purposes, there's also still a lot of broken branches from Ike. That's the reason I want to get one now more than ever is because I seem to be forever pulling myself 80ft to get a branch thinner than my arm. I reckon it could save me enough energy to get another job in.


 imo dead wood is pruning. what kind of pines are you climbing? the whole time i was thinking white pines dang man 1 stik at 80ft, ill get it with the throw-ball.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Jan 11, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> imo dead wood is pruning. what kind of pines are you climbing? the whole time i was thinking white pines



Slash and Western Yellow are very commen, Loblolly, and I've also worked on a couple of Shortleaf pine _Pinus echinata_. Slash are the most commen though and they tend to average 80ft, but a lot of stuff I've worked in with broken limbs tend to be taller, and you can see looking above the canopy (heavily wooded) that you are usually in sight of a couple of 100footers. I've taken some great photos since the storm where I live looks much prettier from the trees! . My wife is reducing there size so that I can post them.


----------



## D Mc (Jan 12, 2009)

I use the Lockjack Sport and love it. You will need to run your rope through a friction saver or even a pulley to get the maximum benefit out of it. WLL's right, if they get pitchy it is a pain; but they are much easier to clean than a gunked up friction hitch.

Although I haven't used one, I'm sure WLL will correct me if I am wrong, the Spyder jack can't be attached mid line (the Lockjack Sport can) and works best with an eye-splice in your line. If these things make a difference to your climbing style or setup, it is good to know prior to purchasing.

Dave


----------



## TreeTopKid (Jan 12, 2009)

D Mc said:


> I use the Lockjack Sport and love it. You will need to run your rope through a friction saver or even a pulley to get the maximum benefit out of it. WLL's right, if they get pitchy it is a pain; but they are much easier to clean than a gunked up friction hitch.
> 
> Although I haven't used one, I'm sure WLL will correct me if I am wrong, the Spyder jack can't be attached mid line (the Lockjack Sport can) and works best with an eye-splice in your line. If these things make a difference to your climbing style or setup, it is good to know prior to purchasing.
> 
> Dave



Cheers Dave I was considering the Lock Jack sport also. If the Spiderjack can't be attached mid line does that mean it can't be detached mid line? That is something that would definitely have a bearing on which one I purchased because once I get into the tree I would want to remove it and resume with the Blake hitch. I'm not sure I could trust a mechanical device to keep me in the tree.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 12, 2009)

i have the l-jack sport 2 and the spider, none of them can be attached or detached mid-line with out taking them apart. the jax replace the barrel hitch and dont need to be taken off of your tip line unless you need to clean them. if you wait a wile the spider jack 2 is (roomer has it) going to be mid line friendly. the jax are so nice you wont ever want to go back to a rope hitch


----------



## TreeTopKid (Jan 12, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> i have the l-jack sport 2 and the spider, none of them can be attached or detached mid-line with out taking them apart. the jax replace the barrel hitch and dont need to be taken off of your tip line unless you need to clean them. if you wait a wile the spider jack 2 is (roomer has it) going to be mid line friendly. the jax are so nice you wont ever want to go back to a rope hitch



Cheers WLL! Now you've got my juices going. Maybe I will be able to contain myself long enough to wait for the Spider jack II.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 18, 2009)

*http://www.lineboss.com/product_applications.htm*

bump!!! this imo is a better product than art's spider jack. its also mid line friendly devise


----------



## 046 (Jan 18, 2009)

so is it worth $425?



(WLL) said:


> bump!!! this imo is a better product than art's spider jack. its also mid line friendly devise


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 18, 2009)

046 said:


> so is it worth $425?


no


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jan 18, 2009)

this isnt coming from personal experience, but... i would think that a spiderjack used with a rope/cambium horseshoe would help keep the pine sap out of yer line and spider.

i use a schwabisch(sp), horseshoe, and micro pulley.(with 2 AMDs). its better than body thrusting but you have to stop and hold your progress with one hand and pull your slack to avoid a big fall. or have a ground help pull ya up lol.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Jan 18, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> bump!!! this imo is a better product than art's spider jack. its also mid line friendly devise



Cheers WLL I only just clocked this!


----------



## TreeTopKid (Jan 18, 2009)

046 said:


> so is it worth $425?



That's still cheaper than the Spider Jack!


----------



## Bigbrass1's (Jan 18, 2009)

the line boss does not self tail like a SJ does. It works more like the LJ the one with the long strap. The rope needs to be pulled out the bottom. SJ are worth every penny, I'll for warn you that they tend to bind on long limb walks and if you climb above tie in point. But once you get used to it there is nothing like it on the market.

Now this thing here is not bad. little pricy but I think this thing has a future yet to be seen in SRT. http://www.thompsontreetools.com/photos.html


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 18, 2009)

*line boss warning(not a self tailer)*



Bigbrass1's said:


> the line boss does not self tail like a SJ does. It works more like the LJ the one with the long strap. The rope needs to be pulled out the bottom. SJ are worth every penny, I'll for warn you that they tend to bind on long limb walks and if you climb above tie in point. But once you get used to it there is nothing like it on the market.
> 
> Now this thing here is not bad. little pricy but I think this thing has a future yet to be seen in SRT. http://www.thompsontreetools.com/photos.html


you are right, my boss had me all talked up on this thing and the more i read about it you are right that will not self tail and looks heavy im gonna give her ago 2mar or tues and find out for my self.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 21, 2009)

I just bought the Spiderjack II today, should be here in a couple. I am expecting big things out of this unit and looking forward to seeing what it can do. I just want a piece of these fast descents I keep hearing about.


----------



## Bigbrass1's (Jan 21, 2009)

I for warn you that it will get hotter than your bare hand can hadle if you brun too fast.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 21, 2009)

When you hit the trigger all the way do you freefall or is it a controlled fast descent? 

As I understand it there is a trigger lever and a brake. When using the trigger lever do you always pull it all the way then apply the brake as needed or am I fundamentally off?


----------



## Bigbrass1's (Jan 21, 2009)

you work it with 2-3 fingers and the thumb. As you pull the trigger down with the fingers you push with the thumb brake. You can also work just the trigger and rope in other hand whatever you like best. As you use it you'll see that you can trigger and thumb break without a hand even touching the rope. But on long fast descents the SJ gets very hot, and if you don't climb with gloves you'll see that you can't almost touch it.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Jan 22, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> I just bought the Spiderjack II today, should be here in a couple. I am expecting big things out of this unit and looking forward to seeing what it can do. I just want a piece of these fast descents I keep hearing about.



The Spider Jack II is out now? I'm looking forward to your review, and is it the same price as the Spider Jack? BTW It's the fast ascending I'm looking forward to. Don't forget to shout back!


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 22, 2009)

It said Spiderjack II in the online catalog. Price was $325. I'll let ya know what I think of it when I get some time on it. Tomorrow I am trying the Icicle hitch on a 40" White Oak trim job, looks pretty nice for a hitch, lol.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Jan 22, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> It said Spiderjack II in the online catalog. Price was $325. I'll let ya know what I think of it when I get some time on it. Tomorrow I am trying the Icicle hitch on a 40" White Oak trim job, looks pretty nice for a hitch, lol.



Is an Icicle hitch easy to glide on the rope? Or is this a first? Good luck! Can't any hitch be an Icicle hitch in Wisconsin? (I won't mention our temperature today!)


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 22, 2009)

This will be my first run on it. It looks like it will loosen nicely, grab without fail, and distribute heat evenly. I will know for sure tomorrow.

And yes, good call on the Wisconsin temps, gotta love it.


----------



## Bigbrass1's (Jan 23, 2009)

Icicle hitch??????? got a link to pics


----------



## TreeTopKid (Jan 23, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> This will be my first run on it. It looks like it will loosen nicely, grab without fail, and distribute heat evenly. I will know for sure tomorrow.
> 
> And yes, good call on the Wisconsin temps, gotta love it.



Sorry couldn't resist 77 degrees! LOL Seriously though I want to know the name of that on line site because I've not been able to find it priced that well. I'll probably just get it at that. WLL loves his.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Jan 23, 2009)

Bigbrass1's said:


> Icicle hitch??????? got a link to pics



Check it out on Wiklipedia it has a photo and a write up.


----------



## Bigbrass1's (Jan 23, 2009)

interesting knot.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Jan 23, 2009)

Bigbrass1's said:


> interesting knot.



It's in use as we speak! Maybe if I'd used it on that two week old ms192 half an hour ago it might have stayed in the tree with me:monkey:


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 23, 2009)

5 hours on the Icicle today and it was sweet. It slack tends and descends flawlessly. It has the same problem as the VT though, where it won't grab right away if you hand over hand for a while and let it bunch up in your lap. When it does grab though, it seems very secure. 

Of course it all depends on the type, size, and length ropes you use to tie a VT or XT. The Icicle doesn't seem to be finicky in these respects.

Temps are going to be -25 to -40F tonight with wind chills. It's going to be -20F Sunday morning without wind chills 0F during the day. Tough working conditions.

For the record I am personally renaming to the hitch the Iceman hitch.


----------



## alloutdoorsboy (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey Treetopkid, if you just want an easier way to get up a tree and then just tie in with a conventional hitch why not just use a motorized rope ascender? Zero effort and 100 feet per minute. What could be easier???Ill sell you one. Bit pricey though.......


----------



## TreeTopKid (Jan 24, 2009)

alloutdoorsboy said:


> Hey Treetopkid, if you just want an easier way to get up a tree and then just tie in with a conventional hitch why not just use a motorized rope ascender? Zero effort and 100 feet per minute. What could be easier???Ill sell you one. Bit pricey though.......



Sounds a bit heavy, and having a motor just doesn't seem like cricket to me!


----------



## Bigbrass1's (Jan 24, 2009)

the newer ones aint that heavy at all 
http://www.gizmag.com/go/6837/

They got some vids of it working on the home site 
http://www.atlasdevices.com/videos.html


----------



## alloutdoorsboy (Jan 24, 2009)

My ascender weighs in at less than 20lbs. If the motor bothers you I guess you us a hand saw for all your cuts???


----------



## TreeTopKid (Jan 27, 2009)

alloutdoorsboy said:


> My ascender weighs in at less than 20lbs. If the motor bothers you I guess you us a hand saw for all your cuts???



Does my avatar look like I use a handsaw all the time? BTW I'm ordering my SJ II at the weekend anyway. 20 pounds! That's ridiculous! That's really portable! LMAO!


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 28, 2009)

TreeTopKid said:


> Does my avatar look like I use a handsaw all the time? BTW I'm ordering my SJ II at the weekend anyway. 20 pounds! That's ridiculous! That's really portable! LMAO!


:agree2:


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 28, 2009)

I got my Spider yesterday. I haven't put it in a tree yet, just climbed 8' up and down in the shed, lol. The brake seems like it works really well for slow, minute adjustments. 

Right now I am using a double fisherman's on my climbing line and it seems to push into the side of the jack. I am wondering if there is a solution to this without going to the splice?


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 29, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> I got my Spider yesterday. I haven't put it in a tree yet, just climbed 8' up and down in the shed, lol. The brake seems like it works really well for slow, minute adjustments.
> 
> Right now I am using a double fisherman's on my climbing line and it seems to push into the side of the jack. I am wondering if there is a solution to this without going to the splice?


im sure there is a better knot for you to use but damd man, just get a spliced line. its way better than any knot in this app. what size rope you using? thin is in man! i love velosity and its easy to splice i just did 11 splices last night(all used rope) and my hands are killing me but im ready fer action


----------



## TreeTopKid (Jan 29, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> im sure there is a better knot for you to use but damd man, just get a spliced line. its way better than any knot in this app. what size rope you using? thin is in man! i love velosity and its easy to splice i just did 11 splices last night(all used rope) and my hands are killing me but im ready fer action



I've always wanted to learn to splice kernmantle rope, I think you just inspired me to get a kit. 

I have my climbing knot at chest height how do you get the Spider Jack at that height because it looks small to me, and I imagine it will be at my waist. (Am I imagining too much LOL).


----------



## TreeTopKid (Jan 29, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> I got my Spider yesterday. I haven't put it in a tree yet, just climbed 8' up and down in the shed, lol. The brake seems like it works really well for slow, minute adjustments.
> 
> Right now I am using a double fisherman's on my climbing line and it seems to push into the side of the jack. I am wondering if there is a solution to this without going to the splice?



I'm not going to be far behind you! I know a nice Crab Apple tree that I can practice in LOL I'm chomping at the bit for my jack now!:yoyo:


----------



## Bigbrass1's (Jan 29, 2009)

> I have my climbing knot at chest height how do you get the Spider Jack at that height because it looks small to me, and I imagine it will be at my waist.



You might need make a spacer, but, mine seems to set just about as high as where the hitch set. 




> knot is pushing into the side



Have a spare ring around? put that to the biner and tie rope to the ring.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Jan 29, 2009)

Bigbrass1's said:


> the newer ones aint that heavy at all
> http://www.gizmag.com/go/6837/
> 
> They got some vids of it working on the home site
> http://www.atlasdevices.com/videos.html



I only just clocked this looks very interesting, but not something I would use in a tree. For recreational shenanigans now thats a completely different!


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 29, 2009)

I am using New England Hi-V, looks like I will have to learn to splice.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 29, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> I am using New England Hi-V, looks like I will have to learn to splice.


thats 1/2in, i think (16strand) i find 16st-1/2in a mother :censored: ta splice. go with the newer ropes 7/16-11mil they have 24strands and are a double braid. double braid is much more easy to splice. another benni of the newer rope is the the weight. dont forget the new tool you just got works best with the smaller rope. you are really missing out using that old bulky rope. take advantage of Sherill's 150% price crush and get the velocity rope with the tight eye splice (150ft) using 1/2 in rope with knots on your new spider is like driving a corvette with 4 spare donut tires i have every rope in the sherrill cataloge and i still favor the velocity


----------



## TreeTopKid (Jan 29, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> thats 1/2in, i think (16strand) i find 16st-1/2in a mother :censored: ta splice. go with the newer ropes 7/16-11mil they have 24strands and are a double braid. double braid is much more easy to splice. another benni of the newer rope is the the weight. dont forget the new tool you just got works best with the smaller rope. you are really missing out using that old bulky rope. take advantage of Sherill's 150% price crush and get the velocity rope with the tight eye splice (150ft) using 1/2 in rope with knots on your new spider is like driving a corvette with 4 spare donut tires i have every rope in the sherrill cataloge and i still favor the velocity



I've noted all this too, will the Spider go over the end of a tight splice if I get both ends spliced? I was thinking Lava, but Velocity is a full 1/2 cm smaller.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 30, 2009)

TreeTopKid said:


> I've noted all this too, will the Spider go over the end of a tight splice if I get both ends spliced? I was thinking Lava, but Velocity is a full 1/2 cm smaller.


 i do not splice both ends of my climbing line. my climbing lines are set up for my hand crafted custom rope guide. you can force the eye threw the jack but i dont recommend doing so. i like smooth and flowing and its very rare that i ever force anything. i dont hardly ever take my jack off of my rope. after i zipp down i will advance my jack back to the eye of my rope. if im using a throw line i will descend the jack as i pull the rope threw the crotch and back down to me.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Jan 30, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> i do not splice both ends of my climbing line. my climbing lines are set up for my hand crafted custom rope guide. you can force the eye threw the jack but i dont recommend doing so. i like smooth and flowing and its very rare that i ever force anything. i dont hardly ever take my jack off of my rope. after i zipp down i will advance my jack back to the eye of my rope. if im using a throw line i will descend the jack as i pull the rope threw the crotch and back down to me.



Thanks WLL


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 30, 2009)

*here is a pic or two of my rope*


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 30, 2009)

*more*








the red ball is the retrever ball that comes with the rope guide. i drilled it out and slid it up the rope so i dont lose it when im using the rope guide.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Jan 30, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> the red ball is the retrever ball that comes with the rope guide. i drilled it out and slid it up the rope so i dont lose it when im using the rope guide.



Cheers WLL I still get excited about a coil of rope! LOL A friend of mine Arthur were working near the Burford Arboreatum in the Cotswolds in England and we stumbled on a huge pile of ex-military issue black rope (the same stuff the SAS used to storm the Iranian embassy and release the hostages. They also use it for dropping Land Rovers out of Helicopters!. Well we must have bought about 3000ft between us. It was cheap as chips! 

Our intention was to have a supply for many years but we know too many tree guys and everyone had to buy a piece! It's so hard wearing though, and I still have a little left with me here in Houston! Great for rigging, and great for climbing very static though. It would probably be good in the jack It's 11mm but the only decent length I have left has been burnt by friction mauling down big timber back in old Blighty!


----------



## Nailsbeats (Feb 1, 2009)

I used my Jack today and am completely satisfied. 

Light pressure with the brake or 2 finger triggering while 2 fingers feather the incomming line gives complete one handed control.

The unit grabbed and tailed excellent, giving a nice secure feeling while climbing. It is a very smooth piece that is very efficient to use.


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 1, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> I used my Jack today and am completely satisfied.
> 
> Light pressure with the brake or 2 finger triggering while 2 fingers feather the incomming line gives complete one handed control.
> 
> The unit grabbed and tailed excellent, giving a nice secure feeling while climbing. It is a very smooth piece that is very efficient to use.


BAM!!!,thats what im talking bout


----------



## TreeTopKid (Feb 2, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> I used my Jack today and am completely satisfied.
> 
> Light pressure with the brake or 2 finger triggering while 2 fingers feather the incomming line gives complete one handed control.
> 
> The unit grabbed and tailed excellent, giving a nice secure feeling while climbing. It is a very smooth piece that is very efficient to use.



I'm really excited now. How smooth is the ascent? Smooth enough to go up a free hanging line with ease? Which rope did you settle on in the end?

I think I've managed to talk my manager into getting a couple at my job as well. He wants to see mine in action first.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Feb 2, 2009)

Bigbrass1's said:


> You might need make a spacer, but, mine seems to set just about as high as where the hitch set.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers BB1s I only just noticed the piece of my post I thought you were talking to someone else I apologize.


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 2, 2009)

TreeTopKid said:


> I'm really excited now. How smooth is the ascent? Smooth enough to go up a free hanging line with ease? Which rope did you settle on in the end?
> 
> I think I've managed to talk my manager into getting a couple at my job as well. He wants to see mine in action first.


the spider is as smooth as it gets. up or down


----------



## TreeTopKid (Feb 2, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> the spider is as smooth as it gets. up or down



I'm like a kid at Christmas man. I can't wait this is going to be like losing my virginity LOL


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 2, 2009)

TreeTopKid said:


> Which rope did you settle on in the end?


 from what i have used i think blaze works great but i still rather use velocity or tachyon cause i like the sticky grip and the rope feels a Little less cottonish or softer than velosity. i like how tough and ridged the velosity is and feels. pi is a little thicker than blaze but has the same soft cotton feel like its thinner brother blaze. i use velocity i too want to know what rope you settled with?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Feb 2, 2009)

I was on my New England Hi-Vee, it's very tough/rigid rope. I am going to get Velocity with a tight eye on my next order along with a dual hand ascender. I am going to grab some tools and get to splicing too.


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 2, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> I was on my New England Hi-Vee, it's very tough/rigid rope. I am going to get Velocity with a tight eye on my next order along with a dual hand ascender. I am going to grab some tools and get to splicing too.


shoot me a pm before you start blowing money. ill make you a short list, "with pics" for everything you will need ,that way you can splice that stuff (velocity) rite-up!! there are so many different splice tools on the market you can buy. some work better than others. i just like to keep it simple and strait to the point. one thing you must do with any arborist rope, is always follow the rope manufactures specific splice instructions, or you will fall to your death


----------



## TreeTopKid (Feb 3, 2009)

. one thing you must do with any arborist rope, is always follow the rope manufactures specific splice instructions, or you will fall to your death[/QUOTE]

I'm not sure whether I'd trust my own splices! I'm going to get it ready spliced.


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 3, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> . one thing you must do with any arborist rope, is always follow the rope manufactures specific splice instructions, or you will fall to your death





TreeTopKid said:


> .I'm not sure whether I'd trust my own splices! I'm going to get it ready spliced.


 there is nothing wrong with that. imo once you know how to splice, having another person splice your rope is like asking another climber to tie your friction hitch. a correct made splice is a correct made splice, they are only done one way, the right way i have converted a few climbers over by tying a bowline on one end of a spliced rope, connect one end via loopie/krab to a tree and connecting the spliced end to a steal krab to the hitch of a truck and see what breaks first. the splice will win every time


----------



## TreeTopKid (Feb 3, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> there is nothing wrong with that. imo once you know how to splice, having another person splice your rope is like asking another climber to tie your friction hitch. a correct made splice is a correct made splice, they are only done one way, the right way i have converted a few climbers over by tying a bowline on one end of a spliced rope, connect one end via loopie/krab to a tree and connecting the spliced end to a steal krab to the hitch of a truck and see what breaks first. the splice will win every time



I think I'm going to let you splice it then LOL. I guess I could learn. I've been trusting my home made prussics for years. I learned how to splice three strand at college, and I missed an opportunity at the same college to learn to splice Kernmantle type rope. How long did it take you to grasp properly? My short term memory is not what it used to be!


----------



## Nailsbeats (Feb 3, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> shoot me a pm before you start blowing money. ill make you a short list, "with pics" for everything you will need ,that way you can splice that stuff (velocity) rite-up!! there are so many different splice tools on the market you can buy. some work better than others. i just like to keep it simple and strait to the point. one thing you must do with any arborist rope, is always follow the rope manufactures specific splice instructions, or you will fall to your death



Dominant WLL, thanks a lot. I like spending money, but I hate blowing it with a passion.


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 4, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> Dominant WLL, thanks a lot. I like spending money, but I hate blowing it with a passion.


ill get them pics and list to ya tomorrow.


----------



## Bigbrass1's (Feb 4, 2009)

here is a linkto splicing instructions anyone can follow. And the best, he shows you how you can do it with tool you have laying around your house. Check out his vids of truck tug o war.

http://www.thecoastalpassage.com/double.html

Or just buy one of these 

http://www.mtntools.com/cat/rclimb/biners/02qd.html

use the quick draw to connect your rope and use the biners for something eles.


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 4, 2009)

Bigbrass1's said:


> here is a linkto splicing instructions anyone can follow. And the best, he shows you how you can do it with tool you have laying around your house. Check out his vids of truck tug o war.
> 
> http://www.thecoastalpassage.com/double.html
> 
> ...


i like the stitching tool he uses but his splice instructions are very hard to follow. i think his method is slopy and this is not what you want to use for splicing velocity. whats up with that stupid pinch clamp


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 4, 2009)

*quickdraws*





quick draws make great saw lanyards/sash cords. that is what im using on all my ms200T's


----------



## TreeTopKid (Feb 5, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> quick draws make great saw lanyards/sash cords. that is what im using on all my ms200T's



I'd like one of those. Did you splice it directly on to the saw??


----------



## Bigbrass1's (Feb 5, 2009)

Opps sorry that was the wrong one. Though that splice is really no diff than the one shown on samsons site. 

http://www.samsonrope.com/site_files/DB_C1_EyeSplice_Rev.pdf

This was the one I ment to show you. I been using this for my Velocity for almost a year now.

http://www.thecoastalpassage.com/eye_splice.html


----------



## TreeTopKid (Feb 5, 2009)

Bigbrass1's said:


> Opps sorry that was the wrong one. Though that splice is really no diff than the one shown on samsons site.
> 
> http://www.samsonrope.com/site_files/DB_C1_EyeSplice_Rev.pdf
> 
> ...



Thank's BB1's! you've just convinced me to never attempt my own splice. Kudos to you and WLL because I know there must have been some initial perseverance to get to the stage of being happily able to splice your own lanyards etc. Respect.


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 5, 2009)

Bigbrass1's said:


> Opps sorry that was the wrong one. Though that splice is really no diff than the one shown on samsons site.
> 
> http://www.samsonrope.com/site_files/DB_C1_EyeSplice_Rev.pdf
> 
> This was the one I ment to show you. I been using this for my Velocity for almost a year now.


 +1 BB1


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 6, 2009)

TreeTopKid said:


> I'd like one of those. Did you splice it directly on to the saw??


 its as simple as one bolt quick drawa are pre spliced/stiched


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 6, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> ill get them pics and list to ya tomorrow.


pm with pics sent yesterday


----------



## TreeTopKid (Mar 20, 2009)

I've a sneaky suspicion that the missus has bought me a SJII for my birthday. Ricky tree and a couple of others expressed an interest in a review so. I'll post with some statistics ( I know I'm a sad b****rd!) just as soon as I get used to it.


----------

